# Brake pedal goes to floor.......



## surfin (Oct 31, 2004)

Hello all. 
I'm having problem with 92 Sentra E.
Just the other day, brake light came on when I was driving. Sure enough, brake fluid level was below minimum. At the same time, I realized brake was VERY soft and it went to floor. However, brake worked fine. Just pedal was very soft.

Upon my inspection, I found brake fluid leak at the rear drum (wheel cylinder) So I replaced both wheel cylinders. However, brake pedal is still soft!

I'll try and bleed the brake tomorrow but....
Pedal is soft whenever engine is on and if I keep on pumping the pedal, it'll get harder. But if I leave it for few seconds and press the pedal again, it goes to floor again.

I always thought when pedal goes to floor, its a sign of bad master cylinder or booster. What's the sure way to find out either MC or booster is bad?

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You still have air in the system it sounds like. There is a specific direction to bleed the brakes out to get all the air out of the system. Start at the passenger rear wheel and work your way around in a clockwise direction. Make sure you get all the air out and check your master cylinders fluid leval before you move on to the next wheel.


----------



## surfin (Oct 31, 2004)

update.

After I bled the system, everything works fine now.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

And on a side note, since it sounds like you don't know...any time you disconnect any of the lines, or other fluid parts on the brake system - you HAVE to bleed it, it isn't optional...if you run out of brake fluid enough for it to affect the pedal feel, you HAVE to bleed it.


----------

